# Last Night - Report



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Got in stand around 5:00pm last night. Little to no wind. Still warm out (about 75). At 5:30 had a 4-point buck with a decent body come in and loaf around for 15 minutes or so. Then a lone doe (yearling) came in and loafed for a while. Not 10 minutes later a small 8-point came in and put the feed bag on. 10 minutes after he came in and I could get a handle on age, size, etc. a group of 4 does came in. I compared them all and picked out the largest of the group. Probably 3-year old doe, maybe 2. I had 2 good shot angles at her, but the other deer were too close to get a good draw in. Didn't want to spook one and blow my cover. Buck chased the does down a ravine and about 10 minutes later the buck comes back. Then another 4-point comes in and they start to spar a little bit. That was cool! The kept sparring all the way until dark and I quietly climbed down and got out of there. 

Overall, not a bad way to spend an evening. I'll get more doe shots for sure, so I didn't feel too bad about passing on this one.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

That is a very cool report. I have always wanted to see two bucks roughing it up, but no luck so far. I'm getting my time in the woods next week and hope to have some similar experiences.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great night!! I will be glad when it cools down. I was getting chowed on my moiquitoes last nigt!! lol

I saw a doe and 2 fawns from the "barn" stand last night. She keeps coming out right where I want her to. I thought about smoking her, but if she continues to hang around the area like that, I'm thinking and hoping that when she starts to "stink" she will make good bait hopfully dragging mr big out the same trail with her some evening.
I have plenty of time to fill the doe tag. Plus, i got a text msg from the little lady while in the stand that said "I am making a special supper for you" !! haaa. figured it would not be a good night to be tracking and cleaning deer. Never be late for supper..expecially when its a "special supper"

She actually took a can of venison, and made the most AMAZING noodle casarole EVER!! I ate so much of it I was sick!! haaa

Keep the reports coming! their fun to read!

PR


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

so thats what you call a special supper HA HA HA


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

When I read the special supper part - I thought of something totally different. Dirty mind. 

The little chompers with wings were driving me NUTS last night. I can't wait until they all DIE!

Oh, I was in Tusc . County around Strasburg. FYI.

Even if I would have shot the doe last night was a little warm and I would not have been able to get her to a processor until this AM. I just decided to sit and watch and learn last night - unless BUBBA came along.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

actually it was code for "if your going to be gone in the woods every night I made you dinner, at lest you can do is give me sex" lmao!!!

Any time she cooks it a "special occasion" lol. She a diet work out freak..ie..She eats nuts, tuna and lettece most of the time and I fend for myself! I guess a small price to pay if I never have to answer the dredded question.."Hey honi...does this dress make me look fat?"  

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

"Hey honi..... i brought home my stethasecope" lmao!!!

lucky ba*((*((* !! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

PR


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

He-he. Paging Dr. Allen. Dr. Allen to the examination room, stat. He-he.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> Even if I would have shot the doe last night was a little warm and I would not have been able to get her to a processor until this AM. I just decided to sit and watch and learn last night - unless BUBBA came along.


The other solution to this is to do as I did last Friday with my boy's doe. Bone it out and stuff it in a big cooler (in bags) with a couple of big bags of ice underneath. Then all you have to do is empty the extra water from the bottom every now and then. The meat will keep this way for several days and is actually a good way to age the meat as it stays at a very constant temperature. It was warm over the weekend but I was able to wait until Sunday night to get the canning process underway.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

bkr. I am not schooled on the method of boning the meat, etc. I do not want to waste a carcass learning myself. So, I take mine to a processor until somebody can school me on the finer art. I would eventually rather do it this way. Just don't have the smarts yet.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey crank...shoot me a pm, ill give you my cell!

I have some of "them smarts" your talking about. You smoke a doe give me a ring. I'm just up in Delaware. I'll bring my knives a few cold ones, a couple good smokes (if you like cigars) and we'll go to school!! lol

If the mrs isnt into having a dead deer hanging in her garage, throw her (the doe that is lol) in the truck and bring her up to my place. We'll have her cut up in no time! Get yourself a grinder and a vacume sealer, and we'll fill the freezer!

Butchering your own deer for me is half the fun of the whole process of why I hunt. I love every minute of it. 

I'll keep the beer cold!!


keith


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

meet a cool new friend in the process...haaa..process...i made a funny !! lol

PR


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That was funny. I'd be shooting the deer in Strasburg, which is about 2 hours away. I'll keep the invitation, though if you don't mind.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I pretty much learned on my own years ago. A lot of it is just common sense and trimming it from the bone, especially if the end goal is to chunk, grind, etc. and not making steaks. You do learn more and more as you go along. Undoubtedly the quickest way to break that learning curve is to take someone up on the offer such as Pure River gave. I skinned and boned the one friday night and had it bagged in the cooler in about 1.5 hours. I don't claim to be fast but it does not take me enough time that I want to give the money to someone else for it. Like Pure River says it is certainly part of the experience that I have come to look forward to a bit.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

thats not to bad. I actually use to live close to millersburg...sugarcreek, walnut creek, coshocton, new philly.

I use to drive 2 and a half hours one way to work every day. I lived in Tiverton Center and worked close to Kenton oh, and Columbus. ...2 hours to help and teach someone cut up a deer and gain knowledge that will last them for the rest of their life would not be a problem my friend!!


Expecially if you get her on a sat morning or something. Ive been cutting up deer since I was a kid (now 35) and my pops was a good teacher. The offer is always open. Expecially when it starts to get cold. I get off at 4 ..could be there by 6..deer cut up by 9 or 10..back home in bed by midnight...

ps..shoot her on a saturday morning !! haaaaaaaaa


Keith


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Last year I shot one on Sunday night. By the time we tracked her, gutted her and drug her out for a final rinse off it was too late to check her in. I had to be at work in C-bus the next morning - so, I checker her in somewhat illegally in Franklin County (killed in Tusc) and took her to the processor first thing in the morning. Talk about tired! Not to mention sweatin my butt off!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

The first night of season in 04.. Myself, (left) friend Chris (middle) and his dad (right) all shot does the same night. 

Chris and I shot ours within a minute of each other. Each on video and you can tell it was a minute apart because of a chopper or plane that was flying over head in each of the videos!! lol. We were at opposite ends of a friend farm. His dad shot his about 10 miles down the road at a different farm.

Anyway... We go find chris's ..it was easy. She was laying 75 yards from his stand in the middle of the field. throw her on the 4wheeler and off to look for mine.
Mine was not bad either. I smoked her pretty good and she also went about 75 yards and piled up. #2 for the night. throw her on the 4wheeler.

About that time, we get a call on the cell..Its Ronnie. "chris..I shot a doe" .

Now..two deer in the truck and off to find Ronnies. Well..she went to the bottom of this hellish revien. After an hour or more of tracking we finally found her. drug her out....NOW three deer in the back of the truck. 

Off to chris's house to get them hoses out and on ice! Well..on the way there, we get PULLED OVER!!! yea.. blood dripping out of the bed of the truck, THREE dead deer in the back...Bows and gear were in Ronnies truck..full camo..THIS DIDNT LOOK GOOD!! HAAAAAAA
After a short discussion with the officer and visual checking that all tags were in the ears..and a warning about speed (officer was a bow hunter and pissed becaue he was working and not hunting) He was really cool and let us get on our way!!!

Finally to the house...cleaned up..deer hung up, ice in belly...and its now 2:30 am!!! In my car..drive an hour and half home..its now 4 am...alarm goes off at 6am and I'm thinking to myself..yea....right!!!
Pick up phone..call into work.."im sick today" . Back in the car..and off to chris's house to get busy butchering!! what a night to remember. WELL WORTH IT. A memorie i will have for ever. If we dont have memories..we dont have much !! 
pic below!!!!


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

damn buddy, congats to you and your buddies, it just don't get much better than that does it?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That is so cool. Sounds like something I would have done. 

You know, I look at that picture and think - mmmmmmm. Tenderloins, backstraps and roasts. Oh yeah, jerky too! Trail bologna.... Deer BBQ. Veggie Soup..... 

Man, I'm making myself hungry!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats is an awesome experience! On the first day of the 2003 gun season, we had 6 deer taken off our 40 acre plot of land by 10:30 in the morning. My dad shot a 9 point, his buddy shot an 8 point, we have 2 guys who come up from Florida who shot a 5 point, and the other shot 2 Does, and I shot a button buck. That what quite an eventful day that I will never forget. It sounded like a war going off on our property.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

haha Kinda sounds like the time i got seven shots off with my Encore at a pack of does lol and my friend got like 10 with his 12 gage kinda funny....
Dan


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

bkr43050 - Could you please explain and give the recipe that yu use for canning deer meat? Thanks


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Troller, 

If you check out my photo album there are some canning pics in there that will give you the visual.

i will let brk answer your question. Its very easy and actually quite fun.

My suggestion is definetly get a pressure canner and an outdoor burner with some good BTU's. It really cuts the time down and give you a good excuse to the mrs to get other tools to use with the burner. A "turkey pot" is one good reason..yummy!! lol

let me know if you need any other info..i can tell you how we do it. Its very easy!!!

pr


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking to pick up a pressure canner because after talking to different people I have come to the conclusion that the safest and easiest way to do it is with the pressure canner. However I have done some this year with my water bath canner. I followed the same steps that my father-in-law has used for years to can meats. The steps are really pretty basic. Here is what I do.

Chunk the meat into whatever size you prefer. For me I made mine aroune 1"-1.5". I filled the canner with water up to about a couple of inches above the bottom of the canning rack and began to slow warm the water. You don't want to start the boiling yet. That is once you get all of the cans in. Set your oven to 200° and place your washed jars on the racks to help sterilize and also to warm them to avoid cracking if they are placed in hot water. Take a small pan and place your canning lids in water and boil the water hard for a minute or so to sterilize it and then leave them in the water until you use them. I used beef bouillion to add a broth which you need to do if you are not using a pressure canner. You will not achieve a high enough temperature to cook properly without liquid. In a pan warm some water and add the bouillions. I used a bouillion per quart and probably used about 1.5 quarts of water. I didn't measure this as I simply added a bit of water to the pan if it appeared that I was not going to make it through all of the jars. Fill the jars with the chunked meat stuffing it in somewhat but not compacting it. You will have air pockets down in the jar when you finish this step. Once you have filled with meat to about an inch from the top then add the broth to nearly the same level and then add a teaspoon of salt if you wish but it is not necessary. Put your sterilized lid on and then tighten down the ring tightly and place the jar in the rack. Once you have filled them all you want to lower the rack down in to the canning pot. If it is a standard size canning pot the water level should be just about right if you had it filled to the height specified above. At any rate you want to make sure that there is water covering the entire canning lids. Keep in mind that some water will boil away as the process occurs and so this will need to be monitored. Once the rack is placed down to in the pot bring the stove temperature up until you get a low steady boil in the pot. You don't want to boil too hard but just keep the bubbles flowing. Once everything in the pot gets to the same temperature it becomes quite easy to keep a temperature setting. Keep the lid on and cook/boil for 3-3.5 hours. This time is much longer than the pressure canner because you cannot attain the higher temperature that is possible with the pressure canner. Once the time is up carefully raise the rack back up and hang it on the side ot hte pot again. Carefully pull the jars from the rack and place them on magazines or newspaper stacks to keep them from cooling too fast. If you are only doing the one batch of canning you could just leave them in the rack with it hoisted up and the stove turned off. Once they cool you should get a sealed jar and can test the lids by pressing on the centers. I leave the rings on but you could probably take them off after a day or so.

If you are doing it in a pressure canner many of the steps are the same and I will try to list just the differences. It is not necessary to add a broth in the pressure canner and that it up to the individual. A friend of mine said he still uses a bouillion but does not mix water in. He simply puts the bouillion in the bottom and it will mix when the jar boils in the pot. The largest difference in the two canning methods is the cooking time. With a pressure canner you only need to can them at the desired pressure (10-11# pressure) for 90 minutes. You are actually attaining a higher temperature in the pressure canner which decreases the necessary time but also helps destroy any bacteria that may be present.

I have only done this a few times so hopefully some folks who do this more may read this and add/modify anywhere they see fit. I am also interested to hear any variations as well.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

bkr43050 & Pure river - Thank you, excellent instructions. I bet the venison is delicious cooked that way. I will try for sure this year. I do have a pressure cooker and some jars. I've done some steelhead and they came out excellent. Smaller bones disappeared or were so soft they were no longer an issue.

Question - Is it necessary to sterilize the jars or lids if you're going to use the presure cooker? Or only if you don't have a pressure unit?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

troller said:


> Question - Is it necessary to sterilize the jars or lids if you're going to use the presure cooker? Or only if you don't have a pressure unit?


I would personally still do it to be on the safe side. That may not be necessary but I am not going to take that chance.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Mornin guys!

Well i took one of my good friends out yesterday and he got his first deer witha bow! crossbow! 
Set double stands on saturday afternoon so I could sit with him. After an hour and a half in the stand sunday moring Scott had a nice doe within 13 steps, made a great shot and she we 30 yards and fell over! I was really excited for him !! He was totally pumped as well. 

We got her all cut up yesterday and were going to can her up tonight. 

I stopped at wally world and grabbed two dozen pint jars (lids and rings included) for 12$. Called mom and she said definetly run all the jars through the dish washer for one cycle. Just the jars..leave the lids and rings off. 

If you have a pressure cooker..look into a pressure canner. I know you can do at lest 15 pints at once. I use to do quarts, but its just way to much meat. Pints are much better. You can always open two pints if need be. 

We simply stuff the meat in the jars with no liquid or broth, and put a 1inch by 1inch square of Beef Fat on top of the meat. (given to us by local butcher)
put them in the canner and cook away. 
I dont know the whole ritual with canner temp ect because mom always handles that while pops and i sip on whiskey and do the grinding for burger  haaaaa
I am sure it not difficult. Just a little water in the bottom, get it up to pressure, then i know it only takes like an hour and a half and its done. Very simple.

The meat is amazing!!! After eating my canned meat in BBQ Version, and Fahita version on the grill all summer Scott wanted to get some of his own!! I am very happy for him everything worked out. He's going to be spoiled now thinking this hunting stuff is a breeze!! haaaa. I told him he just had a good guide.

good luck!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Pure river said:


> I use to do quarts, but its just way to much meat. Pints are much better. You can always open two pints if need be.


I guess you have not had to start feeding 3 boys along and have enough for yourself and your wife. We have no problem killing a quart of meat in one meal but the pints would be a good idea for those with less mouths to feed.

By the way, congratulations to your buddy on the hunt! I helped my buddy cut up a deer yesterday as well. His boy got his first bowkill deer. It was actually a button buck and the boy was bummed that it was not a doe. I told him not to sweat it because not many guys who have taken deer can say that never happened to them unless they were hunting buck only.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Pure river - Do you take the canned meat and then brown it on the grill? When you referred to the barbecue and fahita seasoned meat, is that how you prepared it?


----------

